# Lost engagement ring



## climear (Jun 7, 2014)

This is a very LONG shot!!

I lost my engagement ring in Arroyo de la Miel in the Benalmadena area way back in 2008. I accidentally threw it in the bin with other rubbish, believe it or not! Anyhow at the time I did attempt to contact the local refuse collection company but had no joy! It didn't help that I didn't have any Spanish.

Just throwing it out there in case anyone here has any connections with someone working in this area or if there is a lost & found department. 

I totally know that there is a one in a million chance of ever getting it back but like I say, it's a very long shot.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Emma01 (Feb 20, 2014)

I recommend reporting it to the local police, its a long shot but someone may hand it in.


----------



## climear (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks Emma


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm sorry you lost something of such sentimental value, but I really think attempting to report an article lost six years ago to the police will be a fruitless exercise. If by some chance it had been found and handed in, won't the time that they are obliged to keep it for have long passed by now?


----------



## climear (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Lynn

Totally realise that but was just hoping that someone would know somebody in the refuse collection area - who could just make some enquiries for me. 

Thanks


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Climear, is there a good story behind why you have waited six years to investigate? When I lost my partnership ring around 2004, the next day I started the investigation. We couldn't find it, but my insurance company paid for a replacement, and they still had the exact ring in stock in the store, so I bought that, and it's on my finger as we speak. 

So your post begs the question for the story behind your lost engagement ring that you're investigating six years later. Do you care to indulge us?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

If you threw it in the rubbish which then went to the basuras I'm afraid you chances are somewhat less than one in a million. Your ring is probably now in a landfill site. The Spanish do not (well they didn't in 2008) sort through collected rubbish. It just went to landfill and not always in Spain. Sorry. My OH lost the diamond in her engagement ring a week ago. Being a cheapskate the ring I bought her had a diamond so small the chances of finding it are zero. But, as I said to her, the engagement ring was important when we were engaged. Then we were married and the wedding ring is more important. Then we had our boy and he is far more important than any material possession. He binds us together far more than any piece of metal or precious stone ever could.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

So you're not going to replace the tiny diamond?! My thinking was that a cheapskate would buy a small diamond so that it could be cheap to buy and cheap to replace. But you're stopping at the initial purchase? No replacements? No refunds? 

A marriage is a marriage. A son is a son. A wife is a wife. A husband is a husband. A ring is a ring. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Thrax, I just had an idea. Of course I don't know your personal relationship with your wife, nor either of you sentiments about the engagement ring, but this is my idea (admittedly, I'm a bit of a romantic)...

How about you replace that lost diamond as a Christmas present for your wife, to say that, given the chance to do it all over again, you would ask her to marry you with that engagement ring, then you would buy her the wedding ring, then you would marry her and then you would have a son with her. No regrets. 

That loaded message that you would do it all over again is in that little diamond that is just waiting for you to pick out.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

climear said:


> This is a very LONG shot!!
> 
> I lost my engagement ring in Arroyo de la Miel in the Benalmadena area way back in 2008. I accidentally threw it in the bin with other rubbish, believe it or not! Anyhow at the time I did attempt to contact the local refuse collection company but had no joy! It didn't help that I didn't have any Spanish.
> 
> ...


Long is not the word 

The Xmas lottery is about to take place so buy a ticket and you will have a far better chance of winning that outright (IMO of course)


----------



## climear (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Allheart, I was just holidaying there at the time and was returning home next day. When I got home, I did ring and speak to someone but got little satisfaction. I think I was to ld there would be very little chance of ever finding it. So I did follow up - of course I did!

Hi Thrax - thank you for your post, if it has ended up in a rubbish heap, yes it will never be found. You have more or less answered my query as to what happens rubbish after it is collected.

thank you


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

climear said:


> Hi Allheart, I was just holidaying there at the time and was returning home next day. When I got home, I did ring and speak to someone but got little satisfaction. I think I was to ld there would be very little chance of ever finding it. So I did follow up - of course I did!


 Climear, sorry to hear that you couldn't find it then and probably won't now.  Did you get another engagement ring? :fingerscrossed:

Six years lost may not seem so long if you consider this story of an engagement ring that was found 300 years later!

17th Century gold engagement ring found by pensioner with metal detector | Daily Mail Online


----------



## climear (Jun 7, 2014)

Ha ha, there you go - that gives me great hope!!!


----------

